# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  Nach Chanthaburi wollte ich

## frank_rt

Nach Chanthaburi wollte ich      Teil 1
Aber es kam alles anders.
Am Dienstag nach dem Frühstück ging`s los. Mein Gepäck auf`s Moped geladen und gestartet.
Da ich immer am Meer entlang fahren wollte ging`s erst mal nach Sattahip und dann immer am Meer entlang. Wer die Stände von Pattaya und Jomtien kennt, wird erstaunt sein wie schön die Strände ab Sattahip und Rayong aussehen. 
Jede Menge Platz und man kann da noch Baden oder Schwimmen gehen. Vom eigentlichen Strand bei Rayong konnte ich keine Bilder machen. Meine Kamera war noch eingepackt, und ich auf der Straße nicht umpacken wollte.


Das ist mein Tag 1

Typische Touri Stadt oder Ort. Auf der einen Seite die Verkaufsbuden auf der anderen Hotels und der gleichen





Nun der Tag 2

Meine Route die ich an diesem Tag gefahren bin.

Ein kleiner aber schöner Baggersee. aber od da einer drin schwimmen würde?











Der Mangroven Wald. Ich schaute einem Arbeiter zu wie er durch diesen Wald lief. Für 50 Meter 2 bis 3 Minuten. wenn man da 1 Kilometer Läuft, bist du Müde für die ganze Woche.

Wind und Wellengang gefiel mir irgendwie


___________________________________                         Es geht dann gleich weiter. nach 15 Bildern ist erst einmal Schluß

----------


## frank_rt

Nach Chanthaburi wollte ich   Teil 2

Das sollte der Tag nach chanthaburi werden grins

Bis zum Ben`s Coffee House bin ich gekommen, und dann in 1 Minute bis auf die Knochen eingeweicht. Also ab nach dem Hotel

3 Fischer beim Arbeiten. sie etwas weiter weg, deshalb unscharf.

Die Kamikaze Passagiere. Aber die gibt es halt überall in Thailand.

Und der Tag der Abreise


Die Kamera lag auf dem Tankrucksack und so konnte ich während des Fahren Fotografieren



Manchmal etwas verscchwommen aber die Strände sind zu sehen

----------


## Enrico

Dein Motorrad auf dem einen Bild?

----------


## frank_rt

*
Jo Enrico. 
Ein Vintage Cafe Racer der Marke Stallion mit 250 ccm und 19 PS. Reicht für einen alten Mann

*

----------


## wein4tler

Muss man ein Kaffee-Trinker sein um so einen Feuerstuhl zu fahren? Danke für Deine Reiseschilderung.

----------


## frank_rt

*
Danke wein4tler, aber bei meinem Cafekonsum müsste ich das Ding geschenkt bekommen


*

----------


## frank_rt

*
Nachtrag eines Bildes vom Noen Nangphaya Viewpoint.

*

----------

